# the GTR rareness test



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

Now the U.k cars are on the road .we should start seeing them one of my friend told me last night he saw a black gtr . so lets see how rare they are so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

well I own one

but not seen another unless it was at a meet


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

what the hell 64 pepole hav e looked at this poll and only 14 have done it


----------



## blindswelledrat (Mar 19, 2008)

evoscott said:


> what the hell 64 pepole hav e looked at this poll and only 14 have done it


When I scanned this thread I didnt even realise there was a poll in it!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

But I have seen 3 @ WLN in Mill Hill - might sneek down later and see if I can blag a test drive!

D


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I've seen about 5 or 6 now.


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

This thread needs a "Yes, but it was deliberate" option!

I've seen a GTR, but I specifically went to meet the owner to have a gander at the car, so I don't think that should count.

Haven't seen one "on the roads" yet, and i've been keeping my eyes peeled!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm off to Middlehursts this afternoon to harrass Andy and Chris about my delivery date and blag a test drive........


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

I put No, although this isnt correct. Cos i saw one last week driving away from Middlehursts (titanium). But i aint counting 50 yards from HPC.


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

Went with no as well then!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mine and a Black one ,thats all in 6 months.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

No, but i saw a UK owned GTR at the Ring last May.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I've seen 1 and that was an import


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I saw an 09 plate black coloured premium edition on the outskirts of Aberdeen on Saturday


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

nope havent seen any
i'm around greater london, more towards middlesex/surrey
i think Robbie J and David.Yu are the closest GTR owners near me


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

I answered yes but it was 6 months back so must be an import.

I get mine this week in South London....


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Seen a White one at the end of the M62 going into Liverpool


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I think the biggest chance to see a UK reg one is somewhere near the Nürburgring in Germany


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Saw one in Stevenage Old town a few months back.
Other than that Ive seen Robbie's and the Knight Racer R35 at Ace Cafe - which doesnt count.

Still amazed at the boot space available.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Live in Middlesex and nope havent seen one on the road yet :bawling: thats exactly how i want it to stay aswell  lol


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

CJay said:


> Live in Middlesex and nope havent seen one on the road yet :bawling: thats exactly how i want it to stay aswell  lol[/QUO
> 
> agreed! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i put down yes, it was the first one i have seen and was only 2 days a go aswell and was a japanese spec in white number plate ended in SHY!!


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep seen jurgens


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

the one i saw was in east London


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

bhp said:


> the one i saw was in east London


not seen me yet then


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bhp said:


> i put down yes, it was the first one i have seen and was only 2 days a go aswell and was a japanese spec in white number plate ended in SHY!!




I know that car


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

Just one on the road (few at meets and shows) i was up in Edinburgh late last year, was an important and the chappy posted on here after i told him about the club


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmm..an "important" eh?

I think you are an insect out in your spelling!

D


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Saw a silver black ed about 4 months ago going south on the M1 in south yorkshire so must have been an import


----------



## mark.caplan (Mar 22, 2008)

I saw a white one in Warrington last week, probably on a test drive from car planet- it looked fantastic, I was almost overcome with emotion. Another white one one month ago near Tarporley Cheshire and saw 2 at Oulton Park about 6 months ago: 1 on track and another parked up.
Are there any silver ones about? I think it will be a rare colour now that it comes at extra cost.


----------



## Hope4Sun (Jul 28, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Hmm..an "important" eh?
> 
> I think you are an insect out in your spelling!
> 
> D


Doah! sorry the dyslexia  (yup had to look that up!) strikes again (and i'm not joking!!), oh well like most disbilites, i have something to make up for it. I'm amphibious i can use both hands


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> not seen me yet then


Ed i got my radar switched on for you mate


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Coming out of Dartmouth on Saturday, saw one coming te other way. Flashed and waved. So other people in the traffic queue have seen two!


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Saw my first one yesterday in Slough - DMG - Reg ?8 GTR.
Anyone on here?


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Saw a white one at Dolgoch Falls (Mid Wales) on Monday, the guy had picked it up on Thursday and was having a blast around the A roads


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Seen another two GTRs today and they were both White. The first one was in Car Planet (already sold) and then the 2nd one was in Warrington coming from Great Sankey way.


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

So I'm driving to work this morning, bleary eyed after the weekend, pootling along and minding my own business. As I drive through one of the many villages on the way I get that kid at christmas feeling - i'm about to drive past a modest looking house with a large drive that over the past 12 months has been populated by a Carrera 4S, Range Rover Sport or an Audi R8.

Most recently it's been the R8 and despite not ever wishing to own one, still have a soft spot for. I always get my fix of car porn in the morning as I drool over the Audi and continue on my way.

This morning was different though, no glaring silver Audi was on the horizon. Through the sparse fog I could make out a dark silhouette that I immediately recognised.

It's been replaced with a black/black GTR! So now I have to drive to work and see it every morning until mine arrives! I'm seriously considering changing my job - or at the very least my route to work.

I hate mondays.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yup, mine !!! in my garage and on the road and I talked to the driver and owner ! LOL


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Saw one last week parked by the side of the road at the top of my street... Bloody teasing me! :bawling:


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Spotted a Black/Black at work today. Put a GTROC card under the wiper - see if the owner signs up or is already here :nervous:


----------



## ramsub (Jan 8, 2008)

dan-hipgrave said:


> Spotted a Black/Black at work today. Put a GTROC card under the wiper - see if the owner signs up or is already here :nervous:


All new owners should sign up given the £15 quid deal in their pack of manuals etc... when you pick up the car. Nissan GB is apparently paying the balance. You can do it online using the voucher with the code supplied....... I have just been having too mcuh fun since picking up my UMS Premium last Friday and am out of the country right now...but will be geting around to joining on the weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## JayGTR (Apr 7, 2009)

JayGTR said:


> So I'm driving to work this morning, bleary eyed after the weekend, pootling along and minding my own business. As I drive through one of the many villages on the way I get that kid at christmas feeling - i'm about to drive past a modest looking house with a large drive that over the past 12 months has been populated by a Carrera 4S, Range Rover Sport or an Audi R8.
> 
> Most recently it's been the R8 and despite not ever wishing to own one, still have a soft spot for. I always get my fix of car porn in the morning as I drool over the Audi and continue on my way.
> 
> ...


The R8 is back! :bawling:

I didn't mean it, bring back the GTR!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I live in LA, drive regularly, and don't see R35s very often. Maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## C2 VXT (Feb 28, 2009)

I drove from Nottingham to Worcester today and back and spotted 3.

1No Gun / Titanium
1No White 
1No Black - Black which looked fantastic.

But I am biased


----------



## LUKE-C (Sep 28, 2008)

*LUKE-C*

seen plenty on the road round liverpool,st helens,etc they still make me say wow though, took the gtr for test drive yesterday morning,just wanted to see how it felt on the road as opposed to race track (still blew me away) roll on wed 29th april (5 days to go) LUKE-C GTR BLACK SERIES,SILVER.


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

> Spotted a Black/Black at work today. Put a GTROC card under the wiper - see if the owner signs up or is already here


Thanks for that! Every time I go to the carpark there is a load of people round it! Am blown away by this car.:thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Saw one heading west out of Exeter yesterday afternoon.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Rare ? 
Common as muck round here !
I spotted three of em just past Ikea gathering dust !
Outside the" renault" dealer nobles.
They must be trading them in for a Hybrid for the sake of the planet ? :smokin:

God they are Big !! :bawling::bawling:

Made my 32 look positively anorexic and even more like a super model. :clap::clap::clap::clap:

Shall I park amongst the herd of wilderbeasts and post up a photo ?
Possibly on the lines of "whose arse looks big" in a GTR badge !

All those who are not Speculators.Footballers,moto journo's,reality tv stars, ex boy/girl band members or 12 yrs old!

Enjoy your new car. :clap::clap:

All those above and the Geek ps3 following hoard~stop cluttering this place up with your boring repetitive Drivel Please !

You are giving the 35 owners a bad name !
Already.:chuckle:

cheers cokey


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

paul__k said:


> Thanks for that! Every time I go to the carpark there is a load of people round it! Am blown away by this car.:thumbsup:


Ah so you are on here :thumbsup: Must say, it is absolutely stunning in black/black, stealth bomber style!


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

2x white GTRs and 1x black GTR at Oulton Park today


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

i have lost intrest in this thread basicly almost everyone has seen one on the road apart from me lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Only seen my one on the road LOL


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw a white one in Bethnal Green last week..


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Im in Middlesex and havent seen an R35 on the road yet :bawling: but I saw a very Nice White Fairlady 370Z yesterday near Heathrow, did look very Nice :thumbsup: an import of course because of the badging and i think they are not on UK release until June or July ? 

CJ


----------



## Miracle (May 3, 2009)

I've seen a silver one on the road in Kent, which is the demo at Tunbridge wells, a red one in Hong Kong last night, and I have a one in DMG turning up at my unit in a couple of weeks and also a black one turning up in a few months.

This is driving me nuts now, I want one so bad!!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Not seen one on the road in Hampshire yet but mine should be here on the 20th June.

Kp


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I've now seen one, which seems suprisingly low, given my proximity to Essex


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Other than the ones I seeked out to see at shows etc - I passed on in Eastbourne a few months back! The driver did look lost though!


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

Seen one (red) east of Guildford a couple of weeks ago on a Saturday. Flagged him down to chat, turned out to be a Nissan employee enjoying a freebie for the weekend! In a week's time, there will be one more in the Guildford area - mine! UMS Black Edition! Cant wait!


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Seen one on the M77 heading out from Glasgow on Sunday. Looked and sounded fantastic


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

mark.caplan said:


> I saw a white one in Warrington last week, probably on a test drive from car planet- it looked fantastic, I was almost overcome with emotion. Another white one one month ago near Tarporley Cheshire and saw 2 at Oulton Park about 6 months ago: 1 on track and another parked up.
> Are there any silver ones about? I think it will be a rare colour now that it comes at extra cost.


could of been me


----------



## wheely (Dec 4, 2008)

Jaw_F430 said:


> 2x white GTRs and 1x black GTR at Oulton Park today


god you keep spotting me pmsl


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

not seen one on road yet but just seen 6 awaiting delivery in Bournemouth including mine!

I think it will be a rare sight just like my current ride. I'm hoping the reaction on the road will be similar and all positive.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

I have seen one in UK,one in Singapore,and another in perth WA,they do look awesome on the road.


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

CCGT said:


> not seen one on road yet but just seen 6 awaiting delivery in Bournemouth including mine!
> 
> I think it will be a rare sight just like my current ride. I'm hoping the reaction on the road will be similar and all positive.


One of those was also mine! Pick it up in a week! Cant wait.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> One of those was also mine! Pick it up in a week! Cant wait.


which one? I saw a GMG having window tint, Black with dealer fit NAV and a few Silver under covers


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CCGT said:


> I'm hoping the reaction on the road will be similar and all positive.


and some


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

Zed Ed said:


> and some


still not used to people pulling along side to take pics on camera phone and must admit the R8 gets positive remarks from all, expect to get asked loads of questions when filling up


----------



## SurreyUMSGTR (May 19, 2009)

CCGT said:


> which one? I saw a GMG having window tint, Black with dealer fit NAV and a few Silver under covers



Silver (Black edition) under cover. PDI & extras happening on Friday.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

SurreyUMSGTR said:


> Silver (Black edition) under cover. PDI & extras happening on Friday.


having seen the dealer fit Nav on the Black GTR, looks ok and reasonably pricied compared to factory option.

should complete handover next friday, choping R8 in tomorrow and have a rental Astra 1.6 for a weekuke:


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Have seen several now.

There are 4 in Stirling which is a small place!

1 Storm White
1 Silver
1 Black
1 Gold yes gold........


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

ScottyB said:


> Have seen several now.
> 
> There are 4 in Stirling which is a small place!
> 
> ...


And some ..... seem to be very common up here now, I've spotted more 35's than Skylines in the last 3 weeks.

Same in Yorkshire (which I get down to a few times).

If you think about the numbers that have been sold so far (if I recall over 700 ?), give it a few more months as they all start to arrive on the roads and they will not be that much of a rarity, especially if they are used as an "everyday car" as they probably will unlike older Skylines.


----------



## CCGT (May 19, 2009)

these cars must be rarer than rocking horse s**t, still not seen one on the road and covered nearly 3,000 miles


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

6 at the 'Ring last weekend. 3 x GB, 2 x D, 1 x CH (in a matt black wrap!)


----------



## pimlico (Apr 14, 2009)

none until i picked mine up then 3 in one week - one parked next to me in my local pub. They must do delieries by postcode!


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

*Three in a row...*



WoREoD said:


> 6 at the 'Ring last weekend. 3 x GB, 2 x D, 1 x CH (in a matt black wrap!)


Here's a pic:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

4 at Crail on Sunday......sorry no photo's mabye Sam E, TrickyB or lancerjock have some.


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

I voted yes even though I'm in the US. I've seen several in quite a few states actually.

Justin


----------

